# recommended roller breeders



## newbie/bulldoger (Dec 9, 2011)

hello everyone. I am planning on getting some birds from either of these places around next month and need some advise.

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Ruby_Roller_Pigeons_4_Sale.html

http://rksrollerranch.com/ORDER_HERE.html

which would be the better route to take? if not these any recommendations thanks. i would like to start out with a good line to begin with


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

James Turner has good rollers. Vivagirl on here can get you his contact info


----------



## newbie/bulldoger (Dec 9, 2011)

are the places i have mentioned not as good. and what the pricing for james turner's line run on average? thanks


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

Stay away from RK rollerranch. He still owes me a kit of birds from 3 years ago. He denies I paid for them and he dropped contact when I sent a copy of the cancelled check I see him as NO GOOD. Larry


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie/bulldoger said:


> hello everyone. I am planning on getting some birds from either of these places around next month and need some advise.
> 
> http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Ruby_Roller_Pigeons_4_Sale.html
> 
> ...


Rollerpigeon is a good site. RK...I'll just leave it at that and it seems like Larry sums up what business with him will be like.

If you are serious about getting good birds, send me a private message and let me know where you live. I'll find some good fanciers who live in your neck of the woods and hook you up that way. That's the best way of getting good rollers. Find someone who has good rollers, go out and watch their birds fly and then ask to buy some of those birds that you saw flying that you like.

Again, PM me what city and state you live in and I will do my best to help you find someone who can get you some decent birds. 

Good luck,

Tou


----------

